# Braid with 12' Surf rod



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

I've just got a 12' Fiberglass surf rod rated Medium action 10-25lb. test line paired with a Tica Scepter GX10000. My goal is to get past the first bar and I'll mostly be using shrimp and sandfleas for Pompano, Redfish, Whiting, etc, but I will also be using cut hardtail, ladyfish, & pinfish on heavy double dropper rig.

I've got 30# Power Pro braid that I planned on using but last week I had something big on cut bait and I think it tail swiped my 20lb. mono mainline and popped it. My mistake for not having a shock leader. (I was pompano fishing, but it was slow so I threw on the bigger double rig for cut bait on a whim after I got some hardtails.) 

This has given me 2nd thoughts about spooling up the 30# Power Pro. Now I'm thinking I should go with the 50#, but I'm not sure.

Is 30# braid (With a rod length+ of shock leader and appropriate leader material) enough to toss out palm-sized chunks of fish on? If I was only fishing for pompano with this, it wouldn't bother me so much. But I like being able to throw out a couple decent chunks of fish every now and then when I'm only pulling in a bunch of hardtails and ladyfish on shrimp.

Also, regardless of the other reasons, will I lose a lot of distance going with 50# over 30#?

Thanks.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

First of all...welcome to the forum! Personally I don't believe your going to suffer any appreciable distance. How far can you cast that puppy now? If you really think that it hurts your distance once you get spooled up with the 50#....you can always get one of these to put it out there a couple hundred yards. 



 
Remember to post some pics of those surf catches!! Tight lines to ya.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome!

I haven't casted them yet, they are new. I've been using 8' rods and wading out to get my bait past the bar. It's just too much though on some days, and I lost a big fish last week when I was out casting my 2nd rod. I already had the 30#, thinking it would be plenty, but now that I've got the rod and reel I'm having 2nd thoughts.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Most 50lbs braids are the same diameter of 12lbs mono so I don't think you'll loose too much casting distance if you upgrade. I personally don't like light braid on my big surf rod just for the fact that it's cut my fingers open on occasion.

However, that said. Your problem could be the knots your using. Give each type of knot a pull test with a hand scale and see what it takes to actually break it. If your knots can hold to at least 1/2 of the weight the line's rated, then you're probably good. If not, then you need to look at how you're tying them and figure out if you're making a mistake or switch to a different type of knot.

Don't know if the above will help, but that's what I've found the hard way from my experiences in the past.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My heavy surf outfits have 20-30lb braid and I never exceed that. I just use different shock leaders to suit the fishing application. You will notice a significant loss of distance jumping from the 30-50lb. Personally, I like the 20lb the best. It's amazing to throw and with the right connections will break at nearly 40lbs which is far more than the pressure that I will ever exert on the outfit. Also, if you're like me and prefer throwing artificials most days, you will want to keep the outfit light for getting distance and reducing fatigue while working baits repeatedly.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My 12' has 20# spiderwire on it. Never had a problem out of it.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I have one wit 20lb braid and one with 20lb mono. I will use up to a 50lb shock leader depending on the weight in using. 10lb-1oz. The shock leader is wrapped tree times around the spool and runs all the way to the end and back to the reel. It is rare that I ever have anything break me off. I can only think of one time. And the shock leader allows me to fling that thing as far as I need.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.

I decided to spool it up with the 50# Power Pro and save the 30# for when I buy a spare spool for the Scepter so that I can throw lures on it sometimes. 

What kind of lures are good for a 12' surf rod?? I was thinking perhaps some kind of multi-straw rig with a bank sinker at the bottom like is used from piers in some places. How does a full bubble rig cast on such a big rod?

It is SO NICE being able to place my bait just over the first sand bar from shore with the 12' rod. I've gotten Pompano and Whiting on it so far using food grade peeled shrimp and their disembodied heads. 

Have yet to use cut bait on it. Waiting to rig up another 12' so I can have one with shrimp and one with cut bait.


----------

